
Show HN: Freshreader, a read-it-later service where items disappear after 7 days - vaillancourtmax
https://freshreader.app/
======
verdverm
If I'm saving it for later, I don't want you to delete it ever. People are
busy and they might not get back to it by a gamified experience limit. Would
just use a service that doesn't delete it, like my bookmarks

~~~
vaillancourtmax
Thanks for taking the time to check it out and share feedback Tony, I
appreciate it.

Ultimately, it's all about each of us using what works best. It seems like
Freshreader doesn't quite line up with your needs, and that's okay.

~~~
umtksa
it’s not his needs, it’s something that why people use read it later services.
your product is not solving a problem that read it later services has,
actually cannot finding saved items is a problem for a read it later service.
better call your service something like temporary bookmarks

